# mono line for the surf



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Im wondering what everybody is using on their surf reels nowadays, in the past it seemed everybody including myself used suffix tritanium.
I thought they quit making it but I see there's tritanium plus. Is it the same as the old?

Last couple years ive been using sakuma with ok results.

What and why is your favorite? 

Thanks, 
Leadhead


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

I use a mix which includes Suffix Tritanium 17# because I like something between 15# and 20#. Otherwise I use Berkley Trilene Big Game and have no complaints about it. Using the 17# Suffix allows for more line to be spooled and is stronger than 15# but less than 20#, which is fine with me, I have no desire to land a 10' shark.


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Witler, I also have no desire to catch any more sharks. 
17# is what I always used for the same reason.
I guess my main question is suffix plus the same as suffix from 20 yrs ago?

Thanks,
Leadhead


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm mostly spooled up with 20lb suffix tritanium. I prefer 20 over 17 just because some of my reels can apply a little extra drag. And I use the tritanium because it's the only premium mono I regularly find local. Otherwise I wouldn't mind trying some others like sakuma


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I use suffix tri 17#. I will use other things if I get spooled and cannot find it but I really only have good luck with Suffix tri.

IDK if there is an exact difference between the old tri and the tri plus but the tri plus is what is on the shelves and it works well


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

leadhead said:


> Im wondering what everybody is using on their surf reels nowadays, in the past it seemed everybody including myself used suffix tritanium.
> I thought they quit making it but I see there's tritanium plus. Is it the same as the old?


This thread has some good info . . .

*http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/topic/12606-sufix-tritanium-plus-line/*

QUOTE: 

"The original Tritanium was rather thin for its diameter; that being .40mm/.016" for 20#. The new "Tritanium Plus" has a larger diameter for a given test, with the .45mm/20#, testing near 30#. If you want to go back to the original Tri 20# diameter, drop to #17 Tri Plus. "

END QUOTE:

Also . . .

*http://www.tackletour.com/reviewsufixtrit.html*

Tight Lines !


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Suffix Tritanium 17#


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Suffix Tri 17# for baitcasters - 30# Spiderwire braid for the spinners...

Sandcrab


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I just looked at the Sufix website and Tritanium is not listed as being available in 17#, but it is listed as 19#. I wonder if they either discontinued or re-rated the 17# test ?

Also, Tritanium Plus was not shown there, either . . .

*http://sufix.fishing/products#path=/category/monofilament-lines-368*

Tight Lines !


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Berkley Big Game 20# green on my general purpose surf rods. Suffix Tri 10# yellow on my light tackle plugging rod


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You know it's funny, up until a week or so ago Daves BF F witler ...didn't even know there was a #17 line available. And Dave all he professes is cheap Berkley Big Game... 6.88 for a 1/4 lb spool at Wally World..

Now all of a sudden they BOTH use Suffix Tri in 17#.... How interesting ...

Now from someone who actually fishes regularly....
To answer your question : No it is not the Same ole... 
But it is Close though

In my bucket right now you will find Suffix Tri plus in 17 and 20# depending on the reel I'm using dictates which line I run. If I'm using a Daiwa 30 or a Penn 525 I will go 20#. Daiwa 20, Trinidad 14 or my new Penn Fathom 15 then I'm going Suffix Tri 17. I've tried Pro Spec Chrome Sufix Siege which are also great choices. I still prefer Sufix Tri plus.

I have been experimenting with Stren Catfish 15# in Orange (I like the color orange) and like what I have seen. Super Strong and really abrasion resistant, and lays well on my reel. Hard to tell the difference between the Stren and Pro Spec Chrome when side by side.
Caught several Drum this past spring at the point using it.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Charles, I have been using Sufix Tri for years, you are mislead.
Dave, Check the Rapala site Sufix Tri Plus 17# is available in 3 colors .


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> You know it's funny, up until a week or so ago Daves BF F witler ...didn't even know there was a #17 line available. And Dave all he professes is cheap Berkley Big Game... 6.88 for a 1/4 lb spool at Wally World..
> 
> Now all of a sudden they BOTH use Suffix Tri in 17#.... How interesting ...
> 
> ...


I never said I use Sufix line, at all . . . 

I use Trilene Big Game because it is cheap, readily available, and gets the job done. 

It helps if you actually read the thread, before sticking your foot in your mouth.

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Witler said:


> Charles, I have been using Sufix Tri for years, you are mislead.
> Dave, Check the Rapala site Sufix Tri Plus 17# is available in 3 colors .


Witler,

You're right, it's on the Rapala website . . . I was surprised that the Sufix website didn't show it.

*http://www.rapala.com/sufix/monofilament/*

Tight Lines !


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I run 20 or 30# bullbuster tenacity on my heavers, have had no problems.
js


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sufix Tri 17 on conventionals 14 on spinners. Chartreuse.


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses everybody!!!

Ive looked at rapala and suffix websites and couldnt find my answers.
I use big game or cuda for shock leaders and have no problems with either.

ez2cdave, thanks for sol link, I didnt check there.

DaBig2na, thanks for your input, I like to use suffix siege in orange on my spanish rig.

I have to say the passion for fishing runs deep here and I for one appreciate Everyone's input!!!

Thanks Again to All.
Leadhead


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

leadhead said:


> ez2cdave, thanks for sol link, I didnt check there.
> 
> I have to say the passion for fishing runs deep here and I for one appreciate Everyone's input!!!
> 
> Leadhead


You're very welcome . . . Welcome to the Forum !

Tight Lines !


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> I just looked at the Sufix website and Tritanium is not listed as being available in 17#, but it is listed as 19#. I wonder if they either discontinued or re-rated the 17# test ?
> 
> Also, Tritanium Plus was not shown there, either . . .
> 
> ...


You were looking at the International site. With that said I have been using the 19lb .35 line for a couple years because it's available in Gold. The Gold has not been in the US for several years. Why you may ask because it's expensive when bought from across the pond....because the Gold always knotted better, the Chartreuse is a great line but many of us found it to be very "knot slick"...

To the original OP post......Get yourself a small spool of Sufix Tri+ in 17 and 20 and just try it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Sufix Tritanium main and Berkly BG for shock just about covers it for me for salt.

Been wanting to try the Berkley Pro Spec sometime.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Suffix Tri Plus, 20# chartreuse on all my drum reels(SL30SHVAs and Abu 7000s) with BBG 40# shock on the 7000s and 50# on the SL30s............Suffix Tri Plus 17# clear on my Daiwa BG30s and either Suffix Tri Plus 14# clear or BBG 15# clear on all my 6500 reels.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

The reason why the gold triplus isn't sold in us is not because its anymore expensive, gold,clear,green,or chatreuse, all made in same plant. The reason is you now have a company/ brand run by a corporation with employees that have no clue about fishing.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

originalhooker said:


> The reason why the gold triplus isn't sold in us is not because its anymore expensive, gold,clear,green,or chatreuse, all made in same plant. The reason is you now have a company/ brand run by a corporation with employees that have no clue about fishing.


Actually the Sufix I'm referring to is different and only available out of the UK (across the pond). 19# .35 is not sold in any of the shops here in the US...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

X2a w/ Mike


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Where is it made?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

leadhead said:


> Where is it made?


Have no idea..


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

China


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

X 2, Berkly B G . or Suffix t.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes mike gold is slightly diff. Than chartreuse, old gold 15lb is same as what you're Gettin. It was sold to 50lb. Same as the red, 12 to 25lb, Chartreuse 10 to 20. China and/or taiwan


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

So new tritanium is made in china and or taiwan, wasn't the gold available here?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

leadhead said:


> So new tritanium is made in china and or taiwan, wasn't the gold available here?


Yes it was but not for several years now.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes, Charles, I know it is a link but it sheds some light on the Rapala/Sufix deal and where product is made.

www.rapala.com/content/rapala-press-releases/press-release-0014.html


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Witler said:


> Yes, Charles, I know it is a link but it sheds some light on the Rapala/Sufix deal and where product is made.
> 
> www.rapala.com/content/rapala-press-releases/press-release-0014.html


Excellent link with very interesting information . . . Thank you, sir !

Tight Lines !


----------

